# A man and his cigar



## KeithK (Jul 9, 2012)

This was a vintage cc from the beriut duty free. No wrapper so unsure what it was. But it was amazing!! The woman just grabbed it out of this humidor and said. Here you will love it. Lol. Who am I to argue, and she was right. It was a experience, the finish stayed with me for about 3 hrs.


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Great shots Keith! I'm sure you'll be on the lookout for this one, whatever it was.


----------



## KeithK (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks ants! Def on the lookout! Ha ha


----------

